# [win2k] Icons und Dateitypen Reparieren



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

Hi
Durch das installieren und deinstallieren einiger Programme sind bei einige Iconzuordnungen zu Dateitypen heftigst durcheinander geraten.
Hier mal ne genaue Aufführung der Probleme:
1. Das Programm zum Öffnen wurde geändert. Doppelklick funktioniert, aber das Icon, das angezeigt wird is das von win für unbekannte Dateitypen. lol, beim schreiben des Post wollte ich nen Screenshot aus den Ordneroptionen machen und da seh ich: hui da steht was von wiederherstellen. Ein Klick - Problem gelöst
2. Die Einstellungen für .jpg und .jepg wurden durch ein prog geändert. Da geht weder die Vorschau à la „Eigene Bilder“ (so das anstatt des Symbols ne Voransicht gezeigt wird.) noch werden sie mit dem I.E. geöffnet. Wie bekomm ich das so wieder hin?
3. Bei den Bitmaps (*.bmp) is auch nix so wie es sein soll außer dem Icon. Ich habe weder eine Vorschau am linken Rand bei Html Ordnern  noch so wie in „Eigene Bilder“. Das die wieder unter Datei>Neu aufgeführt werden habe ich auch nur mit Rumgefummel inner registry geschafft.

Wenn ich noch was bemerke werde ich es hinterherposten.

P.S.: wie kann man abstellen das bei Html Ordnern Videofiles am Linken Rand nicht geladen werden.(das nervt beim verschieben von großen avis) ich möchte aber die anderen infos im html ordner behalten, also praktisch so wie es bei jpg und bmp ist.

Dieser Post wurde mit MS Word XP erstellt. Für alle Rechtschreibfehler trägt Bill Gates die volle Verantwortung.
Bei Fragen, Beschwerden und unbegründeten Agressionen: support@microsoft.com


----------

